# InstantCake version?



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

I was at the DVRupgrade page and was looking for my model number and couldn't find it. My Tivo Model #TCD-540140 went out about 2 days ago(I can't stand it). I just purcahsed a 500G Seagate Hard Drive and I wanted to use InstantCake. But I can't Find my model number on the page. Help


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Choose TCD540080/140.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

tfellad said:


> I was at the DVRupgrade page and was looking for my model number and couldn't find it. My Tivo Model #TCD-540140 went out about 2 days ago(I can't stand it). I just purcahsed a 500G Seagate Hard Drive and I wanted to use InstantCake. But I can't Find my model number on the page. Help


Instant Cake for TCD540080/140
Instantcake downloadable software product offered as an ISO image

Instantcake CDs which will be shipped to you.


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the help that I have received from you all...especially Homeuser. When I use this IC, will my version become out of date? Will tivo recognize that my software is out of date and upgrade it?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

tfellad said:


> Thanks for all the help that I have received from you all...especially Homeuser. When I use this IC, will my version become out of date? Will tivo recognize that my software is out of date and upgrade it?


 The TiVo will upgrade to the latest version in a couple of days on it's own. If you want you can force the update by manually making a call to the TiVo service *"Messages & Settings" --> "Settings" --> "Phone & Network" --> "Connect to the TiVo service now"*. A new version is ready to install when the status is "pending restart" The update will happen when the TiVo re-boots automatically around 2AM unless a re-boot happens sooner.


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

Great... I guess the OS that the Tivo uses is Linux.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

tfellad said:


> Great... I guess the OS that the Tivo uses is Linux.


Yes it is. Be sure to follow the IC instructions carefully, and disconnect your main PC drive (you do not want to risk overwriting it with the IC). Once everything is connected properly, it really is very easy to use.


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

GBL said:


> Choose TCD540080/140.


That did it.


----------



## GirkMonster (Jul 7, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> The TiVo will upgrade to the latest version in a couple of days on it's own. If you want you can force the update by manually making a call to the TiVo service *"Messages & Settings" --> "Settings" --> "Phone & Network" --> "Connect to the TiVo service now"*. A new version is ready to install when the status is "pending restart" The update will happen when the TiVo re-boots automatically around 2AM unless a re-boot happens sooner.


I have made several daily calls and restarted my machine over the past three days after installing Instant Cake on my Philips DSR 704...still no updates. Does anyone know of a way to trigger this unit to update that I haven't tried?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

What version is it at now? I don't now if there has been any updates recently. DIRECTV is on a different update schedule then the Stand Alone Series 2 or 3 DVRs.


----------



## GirkMonster (Jul 7, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> What version is it at now? I don't now if there has been any updates recently. DIRECTV is on a different update schedule then the Stand Alone Series 2 or 3 DVRs.


I'm on 3.1. DirecTV is on 6.4a. before the crash, my unit was at 6.2. I have an old version of Instant Cake.


----------



## dhflannagan (Jul 3, 2008)

GBL said:


> Choose TCD540080/140.


Is the instantcake the only software to restore the Tivo hard drive back to it's original state. I thought I could use the tivo hard drive on my computer. The computer didn't see it. When I put it back in the tivo it didn't work. It worked fine before I did that dumb thing.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

dhflannagan said:


> Is the instantcake the only software to restore the Tivo hard drive back to it's original state. I thought I could use the tivo hard drive on my computer. The computer didn't see it. When I put it back in the tivo it didn't work. It worked fine before I did that dumb thing.


"...*I thought I could use the tivo hard drive on my computer*...."

Use it for what? Were you following some sort of guide?

You have maybe corrupted the boot page portion of the Tivo hard drive. If so, there is a chance of repair. Go to *www.mfslive.org* and click on the winmfs full guide(the first link there). Read the guide carefully until you understand, at least well enough to attempt to use it.

There is a section there that explains about the boot page, and how to (possibly) repair/restore if corrupted. Looks like you will need the "Fix Bootpage" near the bottom of the guide page. If you cannot repair the boot page, you probably will need to get Instant Cake to re-image the drive.


----------



## dhflannagan (Jul 3, 2008)

dwit said:


> "...*I thought I could use the tivo hard drive on my computer*...."
> 
> Use it for what? Were you following some sort of guide?
> 
> ...


_t was so dumb of me. I just thought that a hard is a hard drive. It didn't occur to me that it was specially formatted for the Tivo system.That it would get screwed up if I just plugged it in to see if my computer recognized it. Curiosity killed my hard drive. That looks like a good web site to try. Thanks so much for the advice. Any suggestions for a new hard drive if I can't get the old one back? It's the 80 gig ,series 2._


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

dhflannagan said:


> _t was so dumb of me. I just thought that a hard is a hard drive. It didn't occur to me that it was specially formatted for the Tivo system.That it would get screwed up if I just plugged it in to see if my computer recognized it. Curiosity killed my hard drive. That looks like a good web site to try. Thanks so much for the advice. *Any suggestions for a new hard drive if I can't get the old one back? It's the 80 gig ,series 2*._


More than likely, the drive is physically fine. A functional Tivo software image just needs to be restored to the drive.

If you do want/need a new/larger drive, almost any ata(ide) drive will work. I usually look first at Western Digital drives and I usually look first online at Newegg.com and Buy.com.

If you want a drive that already has the Tivo software installed go to dvrupgrade.com or weaknees.com.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

dhflannagan said:


> Is the instantcake the only software to restore the Tivo hard drive back to it's original state.


It is the only all-in-one package rather openly available.
It has both the TiVo image and the upgrade software.

You can get a raw image in a backdoor nudge-nudge/wink-wink sort of way, and use the free tools (winmfs or mfslive) to apply the image to your drive.

But yes, first check your boot sector with winMFS though.


----------

